# Bay Area Interior Shops



## Goofee_510 (Aug 14, 2007)

Anyone Know of any good Interior shops they Recommend in the bay area? Post pictures if you have any

for a 1966 belair


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

some old white foo ,small shop in san leandro i think its ray's or something(my bad forgot but he's real good)its pastone block from a walgreens (near bayfair mall)dark blue or black s10 parked out side


----------



## Goofee_510 (Aug 14, 2007)

I drive over there sometime got a # i can contact him with by any chance


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

i got a new dude out of san mateo, does some clean i mean clean ass work bro, and his prices are really really affordable


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

a&s custom upolstery 
san jose 
408-529-7320 ask for tony ....great work good prices


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

Cook's out of Redwood City and California Upholstery in San Carlos...


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 3 2007, 11:33 AM~8924249
> *i got a new dude out of san mateo, does some clean i mean clean ass work bro, and his prices are really really affordable
> *


Sup Regal King, so who's doing good upholstery out of San Mateo?


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 3 2007, 09:37 PM~8928401
> *a&s custom upolstery
> san jose
> 408-529-7320 ask for tony ....great work good prices
> *



It's a wrong number bro! Unless Tony is chinese? :biggrin: 
lady say is a wong num buh, wong num buh!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Anyone takin there car to "Sid's Custom Upholstery" in Mtn. View. Are they any good?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Oct 4 2007, 09:52 AM~8930524
> *Sup Regal King, so who's doing good upholstery out of San Mateo?
> *


I got him number he works out of his house, but does some killer work specially for his prices, I'll pm it to you.


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 9 2007, 01:02 PM~8961020
> *I got him number he works out of his house, but does some killer work specially for his prices, I'll pm it to you.
> *



got any pic of his work?


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 9 2007, 01:02 PM~8961020
> *I got him number he works out of his house, but does some killer work specially for his prices, I'll pm it to you.
> *


Thanks


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Oct 9 2007, 01:45 PM~8961360
> *got any pic of his work?
> *


enrique 650 has some pics


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

the shop in san leandro is called ricky's auto upholstery ,in on 165 and E14th,SMALL SHOP BUT GOOOOOD WORK


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

SOME PICS OF THE WORK OF THE GUY OUT IN SAN MATEO


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

my boy amador out of san jose does the bomb work trust me


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

my interior he did

























































from the carpet to the headliner


----------



## Goofee_510 (Aug 14, 2007)

amador out of san jose Got a # to contact him?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 13 2007, 10:12 PM~8995458
> *my interior he did
> 
> 
> ...


how much for a job like that?


----------



## desktopgold (May 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 3 2007, 11:33 AM~8924249
> *i got a new dude out of san mateo, does some clean i mean clean ass work bro, and his prices are really really affordable
> *


 are you talkin about poncho, on norfolk out of his garage


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

you can contact amador at 408-592-5211 thanks


----------



## Goofee_510 (Aug 14, 2007)

my interior he did RAIDERSEQUAL? how long did it take him?


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

most jobs take about one week


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

call me if i don't answer leave a message


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

most jobs take about one week call me if i don't answer leave a message


----------



## Goofee_510 (Aug 14, 2007)

k i'll be sure to give yah a call


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 15 2007, 09:00 AM~9004531
> *how much for a job like that?
> *


X2


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Apr 7 2008, 12:43 AM~10352632
> *most jobs take about one week call me if i don't answer leave a message
> *



THESE GUYS DO VERY GOOD WORK    D&A CUSTOMS .............


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

check out my work, im located in modesto

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=404522


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

i will beat anyones price with the same quality work


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Apr 25 2008, 11:29 PM~10507385
> *i will beat anyones price with the same quality work
> *



:biggrin: :yes:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Apr 25 2008, 11:29 PM~10507385
> *i will beat anyones price with the same quality work
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Anyone heard of Niko out of San Leandro? The homie hooked me up with him, he got off on my interior but i lost his number. He was on East 14th I think


----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)

Valencia's in san jo off of 27th street. they hooked my ol skool up for a coo ass price. i'll get some pictures and post em.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by desktopgold_@Oct 15 2007, 04:47 PM~9007770
> *are you talkin about poncho, on norfolk out of his garage
> *


*BINGO ~~!!!*


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

Looking for a shop to install a headliner and redo my visors for a 1982 lincoln mark VI. No sunroof, will provide the material.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 26 2008, 09:30 PM~10511818
> *Anyone heard of Niko out of San Leandro? The homie hooked me up with him, he got off on my interior but i lost his number. He was on East 14th I think
> *


yours came out tight bro how are his prices


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Oct 5 2007, 08:31 AM~8937978
> *It's a wrong number bro!  Unless Tony is chinese?  :biggrin:
> lady say is a wong num buh, wong num buh!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


408-729-3720 sorry bout that


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Oct 5 2007, 08:31 AM~8937978
> *It's a wrong number bro!  Unless Tony is chinese?   :biggrin:
> lady say is a wong num buh, wong num buh!!   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


408-529-3720 sorry bout that


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Apr 30 2008, 07:30 PM~10546210
> *Looking for a shop to install a headliner and redo my visors for a 1982 lincoln mark VI.  No sunroof, will provide the material.
> *


give me a call ask for amador


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Apr 30 2008, 10:50 PM~10548978
> *give me a call ask for amador
> *


 :thumbsup: GOOD WORK,GOOD PRICES AND FAST


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 30 2008, 07:22 PM~10546913
> *yours came out tight  bro how are his prices
> *


HIs prices were real good


----------



## Goofee_510 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 22 2008, 02:26 PM~10477634
> *check out my work, im located in modesto
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=404522
> *


nice work 4pumpedTLon20s


----------



## Goofee_510 (Aug 14, 2007)

anymore pictures?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 26 2008, 09:30 PM~10511818
> *Anyone heard of Niko out of San Leandro? The homie hooked me up with him, he got off on my interior but i lost his number. He was on East 14th I think
> *


yeah hes back at hayward auto marine and upolstery there prices are good and so is there work


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Oct 5 2007, 09:31 AM~8937978
> *It's a wrong number bro!  Unless Tony is chinese?  :biggrin:
> lady say is a wong num buh, wong num buh!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
wong num buh....


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 18 2008, 08:34 AM~11370980
> *yeah hes back at hayward auto marine and upolstery there prices are good and so is there work
> *


x2 i heard good things about them from my club prez.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 18 2008, 07:34 AM~11370980
> *yeah hes back at hayward auto marine and upolstery there prices are good and so is there work
> *


  Thanks for the info. Do you have a number for the shop?


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

new # 408-726-6234 we are doing interiors starting at $1600.00 for most cars


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

Anyone know of an upholstry shop up near the sac area? Lookin to do the trunk bed of a 79 el co and maybe a vinyl top.
thanks :biggrin:


----------

